# learning through music



## pajarita

Hello all.  I find that listening to media in the language one is trying to learn a helpful way to get a feel for pronunciation, vocabulary, etc.  Can anyone recommend music in Portuguese that is relatively clear in its diction and not too poetic in lyrics (though I love poetry, I find literal lyrics easier to interpret at this stage in my learning)?  
Thanks in advance!
 Pajarita


----------



## Outsider

They're not always easy to understand, but I can't resist naming Madredeus. Take a look at Ruud Harmsen's website, too. 

For Brazilian Portuguese, I like Maria Bethânia, but there are literally hundreds of artists to choose from.


----------



## Vanda

Olá Pajarita,

There are plenty of good songs.
One  of my favorite singers is Tom Jobim, and his songs are
easy to sing, wonderful to listen to.
Here is a site where you have the lyrics and where you can also
listen to the songs.
Have fun!

http://www2.uol.com.br/tomjobim/musicas.htm


----------



## pajarita

Thanks for the suggestions, Outsider and Vanda!  Madredeus is a long-time favorite of mine, too! 
Ruud Harmsen's site is well-organized and very helpful.  And I like the Tom Jobim very much and will look into purchasing some of his stuff.
 Pajarita


----------



## Vanda

Pajarita

Aí vai mais uma : a rainha, Bethania e um site que contém letras
e música para você cantar junto:

http://www.velhosamigos.com.br/HoraMusica/musica57.html


----------



## Jonegy

pajarita said:
			
		

> And I like the Tom Jobim very much and will look into purchasing some of his stuff.
> Pajarita


 
While you are perusing the Music Stores, keep your eyes open for Brazilian Compilation Albums. They are usually cheaper than single artist albums and do have a very good variation of artists.  My last "gem" of a find was; "Brazil the essential album" a 2 CD album which  included tracks by Tom Jobim, Vindicius de Moraes, Chico Buarque, Jorge Ben, Elis Regina  even some more modern ones like Lenine and Djavan.

Incidently, if the lyrics aren't included with the CD's you buy, you'll find it a worthwhile trip to visit  -   http://cifraclub.terra.com.br  or  www.cifras.com.br  or  if you have problems finding lyrics to older songs  www.cifrantiga.hpg.ig.com.br is pretty certain to have them. (Actualy it's where I get my guitar chords as well   )

boa sorte


----------



## Outsider

Here are two more Portuguese singers that Harmsen does not mention: Mariza (_fado_) and Isabel Silvestre (folk music).


----------



## pajarita

Muito obrigada a todos!  I have visited all of the links that everyone provided--they're great!  Thanks so much for the suggestions!
 Pajarita


----------



## Outsider

And how could I forget about Zeca Afonso? Shame on me!


----------



## pajarita

I hope this pergunta isn't too far off topic, Outsider, but I noticed on the web page RE Zeca Afonso that his given name is José.  Is Zeca a common nickname for José?


----------



## Vanda

pajarita said:
			
		

> I hope this pergunta isn't too far off topic, Outsider, but I noticed on the web page RE Zeca Afonso that his given name is José. Is Zeca a common nickname for José?


 
I'm not Outsider   but I can answer that for both Portuguese:
yes , Zeca is a nickname for José. Diminutivo de Zeca, Zequinha.
Both very common.


----------



## Derringer

If you google "Brazilian Hour," you'll find a site that posts the lyrics of hundreds of songs.

-Derr


----------



## Derringer

Vanda said:
			
		

> I'm not Outsider   but I can answer that for both Portuguese:
> yes , Zeca is a nickname for José. Diminutivo de Zeca, Zequinha.
> Both very common.



I once asked a close friend of mine in Espirito Santo about this. He said that Jose Carlos is a common name combination in Brazil, and that Zeca is a shortened combination of the two-- JoS(Z)E CArlos. He said people use the nickname even when their second name isn't Carlos.

-Derr


----------



## Jonegy

Outsider said:
			
		

> Here are two more Portuguese singers that Harmsen does not mention: Mariza (_fado_) and Isabel Silvestre (folk music).


 
Mariza ? Sim !!   Christina Branco ? Otima  !!  -  Mas o Fado pra mim sempre tem de ser a "Rainha"  -  Amalia .

Nao sei como explicar mas quando a  voz da  Amalia chega nas minhas orelhas  - lagrimas saim do meus olhos.


----------



## pajarita

Encanta-me o fado mas estou querendo saber se há algum grupo português do estilo "rock." Há?


----------



## Roi Marphille

hey, 
for me it was very useful to listen to Mr. Jôao Gilberto. I also like Chico Buarque and Vinicius de Morâes. You may understand quite well the lyrics. 

I also like Mind da Gap from Portugal and Marcelo D2 from Brazil. Both hip-hop style, maybe it's better to go on them when your Portuguese level is higher because they rap very fast and use a lot of slang. 

cumprimentos!


Roi


----------



## Jonegy

If you're into Funk there is..... SD Boyz, Ricardo & Esquisito, MC Mascote, Vanessinha Pikachu, Bonde do Tigrao, Sapao, Michelle Chapeuzinho, MC Ralado, etc; etc.  

If you can't find the individual artists in your local music store look for compilations relating to "Zueira", the Brazilian version of Funk.

Boa sorte


----------



## Outsider

pajarita said:
			
		

> Encanta-me o fado mas estou querendo saber se há algum grupo português do estilo "rock." Há?


There are a few, but none that stands out, IMO. Some names, pop/rock: Santos e Pecadores (check out _Não voltarei a ser fiel, Momento final_), Delfins (_Nasce selvagem, Sou como um rio, Ao passar um navio_), GNR (_Efectivamente, Vídeo Maria, Pronúncia do Norte_), Rádio Macau e Xana (_Anzol, O Elevador da Glória, Amanhã longe demais_). Heavier rock (I don't know these bands very well): Primitive Reason, Xutos e Pontapés, Peste & Sida / Despe & Siga, Mão Morta. I fear that my age is showing...  
Let me suggest a different kind of music, as well: Jorge Palma. Making out the lyrics of his songs can be a bit of a challenge, though.



			
				Jonegy said:
			
		

> Mariza ? Sim !! Christina Branco ? Otima !! - Mas o Fado pra mim sempre tem de ser a "Rainha" - Amalia .
> 
> Nao sei como explicar mas quando a voz da Amalia chega nas minhas orelhas - lagrimas saim do meus olhos.


She _was fado_ all by herself.


----------



## pajarita

Outra vez, obrigada a todos!  Por certo, buscarei estes!


----------



## angelina barbosa

Acho que ainda ninguém falou de um grande cantor portugês: Sérgio Godinho. Vale mesmo a pena ouvi-lo.


----------



## eugeninho gaúcho

i am neither an educator or a cognitive psychologist, but personally learing the language by singing is always something i strongly believed in.

my preferences: i love *marisa montes* CD _cor de rosa e carvão_  
and most anything by *zeca pagodinho*.  

once you can sign along with Almir Guineto on _*Caxambú* (O tambor tá batendo épra valer/É na palma de mão que quero ver) _or_ *SPC*_ by Zeca Pagodinho _(Quis me fazer de otario mas o crediario ja esta pra vencer/sai que eu não sou salafrario mas o numerario você não vai ver porque....eu vou sujar seu nome no SPC...)_  you're getting the idea.


----------



## Vanda

eugeninho gaúcho said:
			
		

> my preferences: i love *marisa montes* CD _cor de rosa e carvão_
> and most anything by *zeca pagodinho*.
> 
> Almir Guineto on _*Caxambú* _


 
Eugeninho, 
Palmas/ aplausos para você. Marisa Montes, Zeca e ALmir Guineto? ! Uau!
Are you Brazilian?


----------



## irisheyes0583

Try Paulo Ricardo... he speaks/sings slowly, clearly, and _beautifully_!

I also love Marissa Monte. If you listen to "Amor I Love You", there's some pretty clear spoken Portuguese, too!


----------

